# pieds



## bussers (Aug 13, 2014)

just had this lovely royal python clutch hatch pied to het pied 6 eggs 4 pieds and 2 het pieds


----------



## Gizmo101 (Aug 13, 2014)

They look awesome, it'll be great to see them grow and if they have any colour change as they age. Keep us update with pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paultheo (Aug 13, 2014)

i love royals.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Aug 13, 2014)

Definitely an interesting python, but still really awesome


----------



## bussers (Aug 13, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> They look awesome, it'll be great to see them grow and if they have any colour change as they age. Keep us update with pictures
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cheers i'll dig a picture out of dad! 

- - - Updated - - -

Dad!


----------



## Gizmo101 (Aug 14, 2014)

bussers said:


> cheers i'll dig a picture out of dad!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Dad!



Very nice!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

